# نظام التكييف في السفن - بحث عن مساعدة



## ابومارية (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لدي بحث عن نظام التككيف في السفن 

child water system 

أرجو المساعدة ممن لديه أي صور أو فيديو 

أو موقع مفيد

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2009)

*اخىالفاضل*

انظر ما ب المرفقات -------------------->


----------



## محمد حسيين (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على السؤال وشكرا لمشرفنا على الملف ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## أمير البحر (7 أغسطس 2009)

عن أي نظام تكييف تتحدث أخي الغالي :
هل هو تكييف الهواء بشكل عام ؟؟؟؟ وهذا موضوع واسع وكبير ويمكن لمهندسي التبريد الأختصاصيين أن يساعدوك 
أم عن عملية التهوية في غرفة المحركات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم عن عملية التكييف والتهوية التي تتم للبضاعة المنقولة؟؟؟؟؟
نرجو التحديد


----------



## احمد الخنبشي (2 يونيو 2013)

*يا eng maherالملف باللغه الانجليزيه وانا ضعيف بالانجليزي فا ارجو ترجمتها او اي حل اخر لاني محتاج جدا لمعرفه نظام التكييف بالسفن*​


----------



## عوض مبارك (13 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ايها الزميل العزيز ابو مارية من حسن حظك انني امس وقبل امس كنت اعمل على اصلاح مكيف مركزي على متن باخرة نقل وسوف

اعطيك صورة مختصرة على نظام التكييف في الباخرة، انظمة التكييف في ثلاث انواع:

1. نظام التكييف المركزي بالهواء ويحتوي على ضاغط، مكثف مائي يتبرد بماء البحر،ووحدات مناولة الهواء بالهواء ترتبط بمجاري الهواء التي

تغدي الغرف المراد تكيييفها وهي غرف الطاقم والممرات وغيرها حسب التصميم.غرفة التحكم بها وحدة تكييف خاصة بها توضع داخل الغرفة

ومكثفها مائي ايضا.

2. نظام التكييف المجزاء يستخدم في البواخر ايضا(split unite) وهي تستخدم في الاماكن التي يمكن وضع الوحدة الخارجية على

السطوح الجانبية للغرف المراد تكييفها مثل صالات الطعام وصالات مشاهدة التلفاز.

3.نظام تكييف بمكيفات الشباك وتكون غالبا في غرفة كابتن الباخرة.

في سفن الاصطياد الروسية سابقا كان يستخدم نظام التكييف بالماء حيت يبرد الماء بواسطة المحلول الملحي ثم يضخ الى الغرف.

حاليا ان اعد كتاب اسمة التبريد البحري ولاحقا سوف ادعما بالصور حول هذا الموضوع.


----------



## سلطان الحق (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلب إيضاح أكثر*

يا حبذا يا أخي لو تدعم هذا الموضوع بالصور لم أستوعب كثيرا المكتوب


----------



## marine designer (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ريت يا (عوض ميارك) لو في جديد في موضوع الكتاب دا تفيدنا بيه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

